# At What Stage Do You See The Foal Moving



## devilwoman (28 February 2010)

as per title what stage of pregnancy is it that the foal is noticable moving about in mares belly ? thanks.


----------



## Toast (28 February 2010)

We noticed W's at about 8/9 months. Its an active little child, she gets quite cross when its doing sumersaults!


----------



## LynneB (1 March 2010)

I didn't see either of my foals moving last year ever, even up to the day before foaling....both came out big and lively though!


----------



## TheresaW (1 March 2010)

Started to notice Dolly's at about 7 months.  Not seen it moving a lot though, just now and again.


----------



## CILLA (1 March 2010)

Started to see Roos moving about seven months she is eight months now and when grooming her you can see the foal reacting as her abdomen ripples.


----------



## angrovestud (1 March 2010)

If you know the mare well you can just see a movement at around 5/6 months and you can certainly feel it kicking its wonderful.


----------



## devilwoman (1 March 2010)

thankyou - I can't wait for that stage - I am always feeling her belly and talking to her - when I do she turns right round and stares at me and her belly all lovingly, looks so cute


----------



## vjc (3 March 2010)

I think a lot depends on whether your mare has foaled before as this can make a difference due to more lax muscles, also some cobby types as apposed to blood horses have more layers of flesh so they can hide their foals quite well! Most mares in foal will show a rising and falling of movement in their flanks from around six months onwards, if you place a flat hand just in front of the udder you can also feel a shifting to a fro movement ( thats of course if you have a co-operative mare) by seven/eight months on you should start to see little hiccup type movements in the lower flank area, again if you place a flat hand in this area, especially after the mare has eaten you can sometimes feel quite marked movement ( all the belly gurgling noises from the mare digestiing her meal usually wakes up the foal) My mare is due to foal late May and i have been able to see her foal move since she was seven months, this is her fourth foal. All the best with your foaling, nothing is more wonderful!!!!


----------

